# How can i adjust the position of my brake pedal? It's too high... >>



## GrayRayT (May 20, 2003)

is there a way to re-adjust the brake pedal on my GTI so that it is at the same level [or almost the same level] as my gas pedal? i just find it really annoying to have to move my foot back so much just to reach the brake pedal. any help and advice would be much appreciated! 
TIA


----------



## GrayRayT (May 20, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Theflash (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: (GrayRayT)*

No way I'm aware of. Has to do with hydraulic pressure. Only thing I can think of would be to change out the master cylinder. Theoretically, one with a larger resevior would mean more pedal pressure to do the same job. You may want to get creative with the actual pedal itself......


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: How can i adjust the position of my brake pedal? It's too high... >> (GrayRayT)*

You could shorten the rod from the pedal to booster, you'll loose brake pedal travel, it would be far easier to lift the throttle pedal. 
When you take your foot off the throttle you lift your foot anyway, the throttle will almost never be the same as the brake pedal unless you're stationary.


----------



## Karateew (Oct 7, 2010)

Do you have any information on shortening the rod? I am uncomfortable with the height of the brake pedal relative to the gas pedal and want to lower the brake pedal rather than raising the gas.


----------

